# Has anyone had bunion surgery?



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi, I recently have had alot of foot pain and a bunion which is larger now. My big toe is moving towards my other toe ,too. I am wondering if anyone has had bunion and foot surgery for this and if so .......... any suggestions. I go see a specialist in Oct. I have been soaking it some.Nothing else helps. Thanks , Polly


----------



## lflower (Jun 23, 2003)

I have "hals valgus". I'm not sure I'm spelling it right. I think it might be what you have. I've had it all my life. They said I could have it operated on as an adult or choose to wear wide shoes in the toe. Guess what I chose?? The bone in my feet closest to the middle is too long so it pushes the "knuckle" out like a bunion. A true bunion (I thought) is a buildup of callous on that bone that sticks out. My big toe is fishtailing to my 2nd toe. My grandma had it and her big toes were almost underneath her second toe. She said, and doctors have told me it's from wearing too narrow shoes or high heels. My twin sister has it worse and she's a marathon runner. We're 49. I see people in those special cast boots and know they probably had the surgery done for it. I cut holes in my running shoes to make room for the bunion and I buy men's shoes sometimes or little boys. I hate buying shoes!! I usually wear clogs cuz there is so much room in the toe. I've heard that in societies that don't wear shoes, they don't have this disease. I would have the surgery but I dont' want to be off my feet for that long. My left foot is a lot worse than my right. I also don't know what the complications are. People that I know who've had it aren't as active as I am. I love to hike and run.good luck. Get a couple of opinions. You know these docs make a lot of money doing these surgeries.


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi Iflower,I wanted to thank you for answering my question on bunions. Yep, that sounds like mine right foot.My left one seems just fine but I recently noticed my right foot really loos different. I have always tried to wear flat shoes but have a narrow foot so maybe when I was in college my shoes were to tight. I hate tight shoes or maybe it is just passed down from families. My grandmother had it my mom said and my sister has it. She used to run but started walking but hers never hurt. I walked yesterday hoping it wouldnt start up and sure enough today it did. I find that my toes are freely moving in my walking shoes and I got some supports for them which has helped some. I looked online at surgeries. Ouch.I hate it but the way this feels I may have to do it. My top of my foot hurts alot too like things are out of place. Actually, my bunion doesn't hurt to much buyt to move my toe or the upper part of my foot does more than anything. Like it freezes.Again, thank you again and I hope your foot feels better soon too. Seems you have it under control.My doctor did tell me it won't get better.So will try to post in Oct when I go to the foot doctor.Take care, Polly


----------



## lflower (Jun 23, 2003)

So it sounds like you're pinching your nerves there to make it "freeze" Ouch. I don't mean really the toe of your foot having room so much as the "ball" of your foot (the widest part). Good luck with your decision. Sounds like you need the surgery. I'm sure they are getting much better with it now than ever.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

snowdove,sorry I'm replying to this like forever after you posted, but I was scanning down and the topic caught my eye. My mom, who is 49, has had a bunion for over ten years, but was so scared of having surgery that she just dealt with the pain. Finally it got to the point where she let us finally talk her into it, and she had bunion surgery done six weeks ago. They told her she'd be in pain and would have to be "off her feet" on crutches for six weeks. She was put under for the surgery and was in some pain for about three days afterward-- they broke a couple bones in her foot, sawed off the bunion, and set everything with pins-- I know it sounds really scary, but she doesn't remember any of it, obviously, and all she has is a scar about three inches long on the top of her foot. For about three days after the surgery, she took oxycontin for the pain and slept most of the day. She had a hard time learning how to use the crutches because she has never used any before, but she only needed to use them for a week before her foot was okay to walk on. She had to wear a blue surgical shoe type thing, but can walk just as well as anyone I know...so much for six weeks of being off her feet! She's on her sixth week since the surgery and said it's the best thing she could have done-- now she can wear normal shoes, walk around for as long as she wants, and she will only have a little scar on her foot. If the doctor says you need surgery, don't let it freak you out, because it probably won't be as bad as they make it out to be! They made it sound like my mom would be crippled with all kinds of broken foot bones, but after the first week, she was fine. Good luck!


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

HI Erin,Thank you for the information. That is so helpful and kind of helps my fear.I have talked to a neighbor too that has surgery and she said it wasn't that bad. I hope mine goes that well.It is good to hear for sure.Thank you again, Polly


----------



## 15370 (Apr 13, 2006)

April 2006 - I had bunion surgery 3 weeks ago. Is anyone out there going through this too? It would be helpful to chat. Things are going well, but it feels lonely and scary at times.


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

I used to be an orthopedic nurse. This is going to sound strange, but the best bunion surgeon was a podiatrist. His patients did better after surgery than the orthopedic doctors patients.The nursing staff who worked the ortho department swore that it was because the podiatry doctor insisted on ice paks on the surgical area for the 1st 24 hours after surgery. Whatever it was, it worked!You will probably be a lot better after the next 3 weeks.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome indygal


----------



## 15409 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi, I just recently had bunion surgery 6 weeks ago, and while high heels worsen the condition, my doctor informed me that bunions are inherited. My recovery process is slow. Today was the first day I was able to wear regular shoes after six weeks! And I still had to buy new shoes two sizes bigger to accomodate my swelling. Physical therapy is the key to healing properly, so if you do go through with it make sure you do all of your doctor's recommended excersis. I still feel as though I am a long way away from running, jumping or any kind of physical excersises outside of walking really slow. The nerves under my foot wear they place the screws to keep my bones together are very sensitive which makes walking a challenge. However I do anticipate a full recovery, hopefully in the next month or two.i hope this helps. Good luck


----------

